
Musk Keeps Hinting at What His Next Project Might Be - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-may-build-an-electric-jet-2016-2
======
netinstructions
Well of course, since his first company built an electric car with fancy
battery technology, and Tesla is building a huge battery factory, and he's on
the board of a solar company.

Besides the cool factor, Tesla/Solar City would likely be the ones supplying
the electricity or batteries, so profits for them.

Even if he just supplied a white paper and encouraged others to do the rest (à
la hyperloop) his companies would be better off (and one could argue society
as well).

